# Your youtube videos



## goldenchild (Dec 25, 2011)

All,

I just wanted everyone to be aware that If they have videos on youtube having anything to do with metallurgy there is a user named MetallurgistTube that is downloading them and putting them on his channel. The user contacted me and this is what he wrote.

"Hi Dear Youtube User,

i had downloaded some of your videos from youtube. I just wanted to keep all metallurgical videos together for our easy use.

Respect for term of use: If you see your video in my channel. And if you think that is not a good idea. Then, Please just let me know! I would be pleased to tag producer information (you) in video description section. Or If you insist to get them deleted. I also respect that and can delete them.

To be honest. The purpose of having this channel is just to be able to provide a wide range of metallurgy and material science knowledge to the Metallurgists, newly graduates, newbies or any other curious individuals.

Kind Regards
Kenan"

The only problem is that he uploads your videos first and then asks permission. This user has well over 1000 videos on his channel now. I told him to take mine down because if users have questions about these sometimes dangerous processes I would like to answer them. With over 1000 videos covering all sorts of metallurgy topics I highly doubt he has the time or knowledge to be able to answer them all. I also suspect his end game is to make money from all the traffic that’s generated from our videos if he’s not doing so already. I for one don't want my videos associated with any of that commercialized garbage. I enjoy sharing the information freely just like on this forum.


----------



## samuel-a (Dec 25, 2011)

Seems like he is tring to drive traffic to his website that offers metallurgical consulting services.

Which, in itself, is a legitimate thing to do.
*But*, by doing this with content that he did not created/purchased and owning all rights, is very... 

Thanks for the warning.


----------



## samuel-a (Dec 25, 2011)

I've been looking at his channel and saw one of my videos as well.

btw, yours is still there Mario.


----------



## jimmydolittle (Dec 25, 2011)

Aren't there copyright laws involved here? Seems like you could sue him.


----------



## samuel-a (Dec 25, 2011)

I sent him a PM.
If he will not remove the videos, YouTube will do that for him.


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 25, 2011)

Youtube should shut him down completely if enough people complain. But we all know big companies don't always listen to logic.

Jim


----------



## goldenchild (Dec 26, 2011)

The user has messaged me and removed 2 of the 3 videos he got from my channel. Whether he honestly missed it or thought I wouldn't check I don't know. I went to his channel and did a search for all my video's and messaged him about the one he missed. This is a real pain considering that he could repost my video's at any time without me knowing. I would have to subscribe to his channel but at the rate he's going my inbox would be flooded.


----------



## samuel-a (Dec 29, 2011)

Just wanted to give a headsup to those who have videos on tube.

Due to this post (thanks goldenchiled), i have found 4 more users on YT that had downloaded and re-uploaded my videos as their own.
One of them is a company in india that claims to be the best PM refining consulting provider... :x


----------



## goldenchild (Dec 29, 2011)

The first user has now removed all 3 of my videos. But after reading Samuel's newest post I did some more searching and found another video out there. Luckily it was only one user. I notified him. A pretty annoying thing this is. Now I'll have to periodically search for my videos to make sure no one is using them as their own. I guess this could have gone on idefinitely if the one user didn't actually ask permission. 

I've actually been thinking about taking my videos down all together lately. At times I feel like I'm contributing to things like this http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=12454. Also, some of my videos mention the forum. All it takes is one accident or injury and all of the sudden the forum is under investigation. And you think chemicals are hard to get now? Just imagine afterwards. I don't know :|


----------



## goldenchild (Jan 9, 2012)

Just an update on this matter. I gave the violator about 8 days to take my video down from his channel with no response and he did not comply. I then submitted a copywrite notice to youtube. Within 2 days the content was removed. So it seems they are pretty good about taking down content that is in violation.


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 9, 2012)

I have found three more of these buggers...

A notification to YT had been sent.


----------

